

Rules to Keep Your Skin in Wall Street Massacre - dpapathanasiou
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601010&sid=aH545r_muZkU&refer=news

======
adnam
Interestingly shameless.

~~~
rickd
Absolutely. I have to say I was disappointed by the article though.

This wasn't "how to keep your shirt" - this was "how to keep your shirt if you
have the resources to start your own fund. oh, and you'll basically be
screwing your investors- so just don't tell them."

I would really like to see some _useful_ investment advice. For the time being
I've dumped all my various investments into a fixed return fund (3.3%). But
there's got to be _something_ else I can do...

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_This wasn't "how to keep your shirt" - this was "how to keep your shirt if
you have the resources to start your own fund. oh, and you'll basically be
screwing your investors- so just don't tell them."_

Lewis writes in a tongue-and-cheek style, but he's so deadpan, people think
he's being serious.

Compare this article with "This is what happens when you lend money to poor
people"
([http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&sid=a5lh...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&sid=a5lhZkEauCu8&refer=home))
, and the Hacker News reaction (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=50853>).

~~~
rickd
True- so I'm not personally insulted or anything ;)

It's just somewhat... amazing? I guess would be the word. Amazing (although,
truthfully, not that shocking) that there really are many wall-street types
that would behave this way.

There's a grain of truth even in dedpan/satire/etc.

------
icey
This could have just as easily been titled "Machiavelli for Money Managers."

------
time_management
Michael Lewis is great. I love reading his columns. Thanks for posting this.

